# Pre Colonoscoly and Endoscopy Prep



## 20171 (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm having my first colonoscopy and my eighth or ninth endoscopy tomorrow. Since this is my first colonoscopy, this is the first prep that I've had to do. I have the HalfLytely prep for this time. I took the pills about 3 hours ago and I am miserable. I have already been to the bathroom 3 or 4 times and I have horrible pain and cramping. I feel like I'm going to throw up and I have extreme heartburn. Anybody else have symptoms like this? I know that it will only get worse after I have to drink the solution later tonight.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The clean out can be pretty awful, but the cleaner you are the better the results.I'm sorry you are going through this.You might call the doctor and see if you can take something for the heartburn. If not or you don't want to try sipping water. Sometimes that will help a lot to keep washing the acid back down the pipe.K.


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

I chose the fizzy drink one ( I forget what its called) and had to have an enima with it. I felt like I was going to die, and though the nurses were probably pretty mad at me I was screaming.







Sorry you have to go through with this but look at it this way- you'll know if you have cancer or not! Feel better and SMILE!


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

Just had my third colonosp. two days ago. Yes,m the fizzy stuff kept cold is definitely better than the phosphate stuff I mixed wiht lemonade last time....gag.This time I had 4 ducolax and 2 reglan at 5 a.m.Drank one green bottle of the fizzy stuff at 8 a.m. another at 9 a.m. test was a 3 p.m.I really, really react to laxatives and just go continuously for hours once it starts..even up until the test.However after the last colonoscopy not being able to be completed, a barium enema where they still could not see the cecum area-this one was fine as far as results go.I felt no pain during or after the procedure..just a little gassy D after I ate dinner that night. For me, the prep is just god-awful..other than that the test is very quick and you are out of it once they start the meds.Jeanne


----------

